# Service for business registration in Canada - APintertrust



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

I am a foreigner who wants to set up a rep office/branch in Canada and via google I found A&P Intertrust corp. (https://www.apintertrust.com/contact_us.htm) is providing the business registration services I am in need. However, their term _"1.2. A & P Intertrust specifically disclaims and Client agrees to release A & P Intertrust from any and all claims, damages and liability arising from any errors made by A & P Intertrust"_ really concerns me. How can I be comfortable to pay a company for a service if the service provider don't take any responsible for what they do? Anyone here can reccomend another service provider does not have that kind of term and condition, or is it common practice of service providers and I am over-concern? All comments are appreciated.


----------

